# The Dream Begins



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey guys, as some of you may know, i have a shop and was talking about building a walk-in. The vherfers also know this, and told me to document everything and take pictures. Well the time has finally come! I will be updating this thread with pictures and how its coming along. here is the obligatory first shot of the empty spot:



















And so the dream begins!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

Sweet! Looking forward to seeing this progress


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks like an awesome start, Joe! Looking forward to seeing the build progress.


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

Subscribed! Good luck, Joe! Can't wait to see the finished product with all the goodness loaded in there.


----------



## NorthernGoose (Mar 13, 2012)

can't wait to see the progress on this, good luck and congrats


----------



## Hyewiz (May 24, 2012)

I'm on board with this one


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Congrats and awesome Joe. First the walk-in and then the website


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

And then you can convert a portion of the walk-in into your evil bomb-building factory...you could call it your CORD...Cigar Ordinance of Radical Destruction...has a nice ring doncha think??


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

live cam! bazookajoe8 on Justin.tv


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

That's badass Joe, good luck with your build.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

YEAH!!! Great job Joe! Can't wait to see it completed!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

That's awesome Joe. I just saw the guy working on it. I can't believe it's actually happening.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

That's great, Joe! We love details and especially pix of this sort of thing. If you've got plans, blueprints, parts lists, whatever, we'll swoon over all of it.


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

I like the live cam, but it makes me feel real lazy watching other people work, lol. Maybe I should go do something today.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Whoo Hoo Joe. Very Nice!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

bazookajoe8 said:


> live cam! bazookajoe8 on Justin.tv


The video is pretty dang cool!!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Jeez man! Are you building a walk-in, or a B&M in there??? :lol:

Well done sir :bowdown:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

bazookajoe8 said:


> live cam! bazookajoe8 on Justin.tv


Tunin' in to watch the results of Bob (TriLOByte) crackin the whip....LIVE!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

Live cam is a great idea! Liking what I'm seeing


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

nice duder!


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

live cam is off. done for the day. here is the progress so far:










frame is done. wall is up. tomorrow the tile goes down, mud the wall and paint. will have the cam up again tomorrow morning


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Sweeeeet!!


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

who was the naked guy??? j/k


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Is this in your home or your shop?


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

in the shop. its pretty much my home though. lol


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Subbed, I'm looking forward to the progression. hoto:


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

bazookajoe8 said:


> in the shop. its pretty much my home though. lol


Nice! You need one at home too.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

i agree with Darrell


----------



## Carts (May 12, 2012)

Cant wait to see the progression you make


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Thats awesome I'll be watching the progress.


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

we got tile going in today










soon the walls will be mudded and painted. more updates to come


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

moisture/mold resistant sheetrock in a humidor....genius. i'm in construction and i have to shamefully admit that when I started reading through this thread I was envisioning how I would build a walk-in and my vision did not include purple sheetrock....whose idea was that yours or the contractor? looking good. can't wait to see it finished


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

yes the sheetrock is great. cheap and it works. we both came to the same conclusion on using it


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Looking good Joe, congrats buddy! Subscribed....


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome Joe! I've always wanted to know how to build one of these.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

is the cam down?


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

Awesome Joe! subscribed!


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

its all ready for some mud










now comes the dirty part


----------



## sbl212 (Jul 4, 2012)

look forward to the end. Subed!


----------



## dayento2 (May 12, 2012)

great stuff going on!


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

Looking good. Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Great start Joe! Looking forward to seeing the results!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Joe!! The walk-in is looking nice!

I've been thinking of getting down to see you. Too busy at work lately. But now I'll just have to make some time.

Great work on that humi!


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

what do we want? 

UPDATE ON PROGRESS!

when do we want it?

NOW!! (later is ok too, just not nearly as dramatic)


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I wonder who the FIRST CUSTOMER will be to walk into that fiished humidor???? Wishing it were going to be me, but a few too many miles between here and there....


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2012)

C'mon Joe, we need pictures of the finished product!


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

Checkin in to watch this progress. Cant wait to see what it looks like:bounce:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

rpb16 said:


> Checkin in to watch this progress. Cant wait to see what it looks like:bounce:


ditto!!!

Hope you got the painting and grout done last night Joe!!!!!!


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

alright little update. today the tiles were grouted. all done. the outside wall is ready for paint tomorrow. will have some pictures tomorrow when more work is finished.


----------



## Kswicky (Apr 14, 2012)

Bumping to the top!

Joe, I love this thread. Looks like some great craftsmanship and love is going into the project.

Thanks for sharing!

Kyle


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Is the cam going to be back on (or is there no activity?). Love seeing the progress!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

very cool.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice. Subscribed. I am in escrow to buy a house that has a small room just between the family room and the kitchen. It was originally designed to be a 1/2 bath/"powder room" with a sink and a toilet, but the original owners didn't want another 1/2 bath, so they just walled it, put in can lights and who knows what they used it for. It's about 4x10

Took a crappy pic last time I was over there looking at the house.










I intend to make this room a wine cellar/walk in humi right in my f-ing house!!! I have seen a build thread on another site, but I am keenly interested in how this goes.

If you can, could you post a list of materials and build steps??? Also, how big is the room? What are you using for humidification and temp control?arty:


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> I wonder who the FIRST CUSTOMER will be to walk into that fiished humidor???? Wishing it were going to be me, but a few too many miles between here and there....


It might be me. I work nearby and will definitely have to drop in and support Joe's business.


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

sdlaird said:


> Nice. Subscribed. I am in escrow to buy a house that has a small room just between the family room and the kitchen. It was originally designed to be a 1/2 bath/"powder room" with a sink and a toilet, but the original owners didn't want another 1/2 bath, so they just walled it, put in can lights and who knows what they used it for. It's about 4x10
> 
> Took a crappy pic last time I was over there looking at the house.
> 
> ...


Nice room! for the interior wall we used purple drywall. its the bathroom stuff that is mold and moisture resistant. and then paint. just make sure to silicone all the joints and you will be good. i wont be using cedar for the walls and i will be using wire shelving for now. the amount of boxes inside will be enough for now.

the humdifier i use is a kenmore whole room humidifier i got from sears. has digital controls and readout and does 3000 sq ft. my room is about 160 sq ft. i think i should be able to get over 200 facings.


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Is the cam going to be back on (or is there no activity?). Love seeing the progress!


no cam anymore. cant see whats goin on with the wall up. i will post pics as soon as its done.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

can't wait!!!


----------



## Parcheezy (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm jelly man. Must feel good to finally have a walk-in! Bet you can't wait to fill it up !


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

Its done!! here is the inside. its hard to get a good shot but i did the best i could










now time to air it out and get the humidity going


----------



## Parcheezy (Jul 11, 2012)

Beautiful. How many sq ft? How many cubic ft?


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Great work. I will keep an eye on this one, hope to see the progress and the cherry final


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow awesome job Joe! Can't wait to see it finished out, boxes & all


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Long time coming Joe, congrats!


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

That looks awesome Joe! Way to go man!


----------



## psu00tj (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks nice!


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Now comes the Fun part...stocking it.


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks great man.


----------



## sleepyguy5757 (May 29, 2012)

Amazing build, can't wait to see it stocked.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

That's awesome Joe!

I love the design and cant wait to see it in action!


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Looking great. Almost complete, don't hold back. You can do it!!!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## Kswicky (Apr 14, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

I can't wait to see that thing full!! Thanks for the pics, Joe!


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

jheiliger said:


> I can't wait to see that thing full!! Thanks for the pics, Joe!


i cant wait either! the paint smell is taking forever to get out. thats the only delay right now


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

bazookajoe8 said:


> i cant wait either! the paint smell is taking forever to get out. thats the only delay right now


just put a bunch of newspaper in there.


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

maybe some kitty litter???? lol just like buying a new cooler...how to get the smell out


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Fill the room full of crumpled of newspaper, that should get the paint smell out


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Very nice! Can't wait to see it filled with sticks!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm sincerely impressed. Looking forward to the fully stocked pictures. :thumb:


----------



## Zlc410 (May 16, 2012)

Looks awesome man!


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

Looking good Joe. Can't wait to see finished product


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

got a few boxes in today!


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

Starting to fill her up! Can't wait to see it fully loaded!


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

bazookajoe8 said:


> got a few boxes in today!


You sir, are my hero.


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

man joe, thats a great way to start it out. wish i lived closer


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice Joe. Looks like a bunch of top shelves 

Is that the AF-Suave? Have you tried one yet?


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

suh-weeet! that's awesome!


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

Looks great Joe.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Beginning to drool over here Joe, you've done a great job! How long did it take to air out?


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks sweet bro!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

How the hell did I miss this thread? 

You're living out the wet dream of many Puffers who fantasize about a walk in humi!

Nice work!


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

If I walked in there I would have to explain to the wife that I'm going over budget again. That is a fine selection of cigars so far. 

Gold Star for you!!!


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

hachigo said:


> Nice Joe. Looks like a bunch of top shelves
> 
> Is that the AF-Suave? Have you tried one yet?


yes it is the AF Suave. i just got it in so i didnt get a chance to try it. they were a little smooshy so im gonna let it sit for a little bit.


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Beginning to drool over here Joe, you've done a great job! How long did it take to air out?


i think it was like 3-4 days. it smells great in there now!


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

bazookajoe8 said:


> got a few boxes in today!


Are those regular AF's or AF2's?


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Are you open Sundays???



I want to be like you when I grow up!!!


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

well, I guess I can go pee on my wineadore now.


----------



## Q&A (Jun 9, 2012)

Congratulations on pursuing your dream!


----------



## GregS (May 8, 2012)

WOW! I want to build one of those! Great Job


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

@Llacrossdude7 those are the AF1, AF2, and AF Suave


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> Are you open Sundays???
> 
> I want to be like you when I grow up!!!


Yes I am open sundays too


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

pittjitsu said:


> well, I guess I can go pee on my wineadore now.


lol. then what am i supposed to do with my measly little cooler?


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

It looks great Joe. I like the way you kept the colors light. I was in a walk in this past week end that felt like shopping in a closet.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Did you do anything about the ceiling? I'm curious if you'll be losing much humidity from the lay in panels.


----------



## newbcub (Jan 28, 2012)

What a great looking set up Joe.!. I am jealous..Subscribed
Cheers and keep us updated.


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

changed things up a little bit. got another delivery today


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Joe, that is an amazing selection of great cigars. As you already know you did a great job setting this walk-in up. This thread has been top notch from start to finish.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

looking great Joe! More boxes to land?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

awesome bro


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey Joe, might want to go on and put one more shelf up eep:

9405 5036 9930 0086 1388 87


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

oh shit.....


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Trilobyte said:


> Hey Joe, might want to go on and put one more shelf up eep:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0086 1388 87





bazookajoe8 said:


> oh shit.....


Priceless. ound:


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Joe, lookin great!


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Trilobyte said:


> Hey Joe, might want to go on and put one more shelf up eep:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0086 1388 87


Nice! Can't wait to see this one land.


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

haha love it


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Damn...leave something for me to blow up, Bob...still planning round three...


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

Trilobyte said:


> Hey Joe, might want to go on and put one more shelf up eep:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0086 1388 87


Well looks like Bob wanted to help me fill up the walk in.....he destroyed the walk in before i had the chance to do it.....










Bob i cant thank you enough for all you do. next time be a little more considerate and not destroy the walk in!!


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

Nice hit!


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome Hit!


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

That picture makes me sad... :lol:


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Nice hit Bob!


----------



## Loki21 (Jul 19, 2012)

Awesome pic


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

What a cool thread, looks awesome Joe! Is this going to be a retailer store? What else does your store have or is this going to be cigars only? I couldn't imagine the startup costs of fulling stocking a place since all orders have to be paid for. Good luck!


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

hey Jonathon it is my shop. we also have pipe tobaccos, pipes, hookas and glass. its a one stop smoke shop


----------



## wihong (Mar 14, 2008)

Congratulation on fulfilling your dream, and thanks for sharing the progress!


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

some updated pics







and some new arrivals today!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Undercrowns... PDR 1878s... Garcias... Illusiones... 



:dr



That humi is AWESOME!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

That's awesome man! I can't wait to see how it grows in the future, especially with the possible addition of a smoking lounge


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow...thats some organized seegars!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

That's awesome Joe!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Thank you Joe for allowing us all to live vicariously through you. This is awesome!


----------



## Gurneymonkey (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow that looks great! Congratulations!


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Oh wow. Joe this is looking good. I believe a congrats is in order.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Doing a great job Joe, proud of you man!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

lookin' good Joe!

i'm gonna be in Denver in early December, i'm gonna try my best to pop in on ya!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Stopped in yesterday to see the new walk-in and pick up a few smokes. Joe's got some nice inventory! Lots of cigars I never heard of (I don't keep up with the new stuff very well), I tried a La Duena last night. Great cigar. 

Good job, Joe!


----------



## shakinghorizons (Aug 10, 2012)

Arnie said:


> Stopped in yesterday to see the new walk-in and pick up a few smokes. Joe's got some nice inventory! Lots of cigars I never heard of (I don't keep up with the new stuff very well), I tried a La Duena last night. Great cigar.
> 
> Good job, Joe!


Prices are great, our ability to support a BOTL is great, and the assortment is great!!


----------

